# Crown Royal Tuna Sniper



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a Crown Royal themed 8'6" OTI tuna sniper. It has an Alps triangle reelseat and Alps gimbal, ribbed EVA rear grips covered with shrink grip, dark purple and gold marbling with a Crown label on top, Hypalon foregrip, purple trim rings, and Fuji K series guides. The purple in the marbling came out a little dark, but in the sunlight, you can tell it's purple... This one will be used for tarpon fishing in South Texas.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice Kyle


----------



## James J (Jun 5, 2011)

that combines two great past times... nice work


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Great looking theme rod Kyle!..Really like the trim on the CR logo.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweeeetph! Kylph!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Very classy.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Outstanding! How did you do the CR label?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

sick rod .


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Outstanding! How did you do the CR label?


Thanks guys... I actually got the label directly from Crown Royal. You can order custom labels from them for free off their website. From there, I just cut it out, stuck it on, and trimmed it with gold bands.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool Kyle! The "splash" effect in the marbling is really first rate. ...Too bad you needed the gimbal butt. A CR bottle cap would look cool.(damhikt) lol. As usual, extremely nice build....


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice build


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Good looking tiger


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

The marbeling is sick! Way cool


----------



## shortyg (Jul 18, 2011)

is this rod for sale it is very nice


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll drink to that!


----------

